# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Issue FAQ for posting messages not up to date

## Pepe Le Mokko

The how-to located here for posting messages  does not seem right

----------


## arlu1201

Hi Pepe,

What do you not find right in the FAQ?

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Well, if you tried it and it works, then it's ok

----------


## arlu1201

No, I am asking you which specific portion you feel is not right?

----------

